# Semi-urgent question regarding my dog's shaved tail



## ilu21

Long story short, my mother decided to shave my puppy's tail just for the fun of cause she thinks it's 'stylsh.' He hasn't been the same since. He's a 3 year old pomeranian/chihuahua mix.

Ever since she shaved his tail, he can't walk straight. If he walks, he'll take 3 steps and spin around to nibble on his tail. He's pretty much immobile at this point and I feel very bad for him. I've asked other people and they have said that maybe it just makes him itch, he notices air hitting his tail or whatever and he'll get used to it.

It's been 3 days now and he's still bed-ridden and won't go out for a walk. I feel so bad for him and want to fix this! How do I fix this and how long does it take for his fur to grow out on his tail again?

EDIT: I just tried taking him out of a walk and he'll run a few steps and his tail will veer off to one side and he'll spin to that side. Take a few steps and spin to whichever his tail is on.

I have a feeling it's a balance issue. Like he uses his tail for balance and shaving his tail has caused him to lose his balance? Please help.


----------



## Graco22

I shave tails every day, and NEVER have had a dog have balance issues afterwards. Have you checked the tail closely for any abrasions from clipping or subsequent chewing? If there is nothing you can find, its either an underlying issue for the vet to check or just neurosis. How you react will impact how the dog reacts and acts. Ignore the spinning and turning, sitting, etc. Encourage play and normal activities. Dont baby him or otherwise act differently to him as this just reaffirms a reason to "freak" out. If you are concerned something is wrong, take him to the vet. Could be an anal gland issue, and not anything to do with shaving the tail.


----------



## minnesnowta

My grandmother has a shih-tzu and a Maltese-poodle mix. They get shaved every spring and late summer/early fall. The both seem to have this similar behavior. A major part of the problem originally was the groomer. She would do the dog's rear last and we think that the trimmer got too got and it actually gave them razor burn. So she switched groomers and has her do their heinies first. This seemed to help to a certain degree but they still do that funny little walk where their hind legs seem to creep out to the side and move faster than the front. The male seems to have more of an issue with his hair cut than the female shih-tzu, he actually seems to be pouting for a few days. I dont know if it is because that area is now more exposed or what but it stops after a couple days. I would give it time, Im sure he will get used to his new do.


----------



## Kyllobernese

Remmy is also like that. Every time I clip him, and I do my own, he keeps acting silly, sitting down, hopping around and I know the clippers are not hot. I always do his rear first but it does not seem to matter. I think it just feels funny. My sister had one dog, that the first time she was clipped, she kept spooking at feeling her tail hit her back.


----------



## ilu21

Do you guys think it might be that his anal glands need to be expressed?


----------



## Graco22

ilu21 said:


> Do you guys think it might be that his anal glands need to be expressed?


As I stated, it would def be worth having the vet check them. If they are full and not expressing on their own, they can abcess...very very painful.


----------



## ilu21

Graco22 said:


> As I stated, it would def be worth having the vet check them. If they are full and not expressing on their own, they can abcess...very very painful.


I took him to the vet today, the vet expressed his anal glands but those weren't the problem. The vet said that his 'area' might just be irritated from the shave but I just don't see what's wrong. It looks normal and it's still bothering him =(


----------



## Graco22

Try putting a sweater on him. Sometimes something tight fitting will snap em out of the "wierd" feeling. Cant hurt to try.


----------



## ilu21

Graco22 said:


> Try putting a sweater on him. Sometimes something tight fitting will snap em out of the "wierd" feeling. Cant hurt to try.


Even with the warm weather in SoCal?


----------



## ilu21

You know what.. I forgot to mention that his tail isn't entirely shaved...it's shaved all the way up and there's a poof at the end that's unshaved, could this be the problem?


----------



## Graco22

Yes, even in the warm weather. You dont want to leave it on all day and night, just put it on and see how he is after a few hours. Needs to be snug fitting like a Thundershirt would be. Not outside at first if its very hot. Could be the weight of the lion tail, yes, but shaving it all off may make it worse...but it could make it better. I would certainly have thought after a few days he would be over any issues...apparently not.


----------



## ilu21

minnesnowta said:


> My grandmother has a shih-tzu and a Maltese-poodle mix. They get shaved every spring and late summer/early fall. The both seem to have this similar behavior. A major part of the problem originally was the groomer. She would do the dog's rear last and we think that the trimmer got too got and it actually gave them razor burn. So she switched groomers and has her do their heinies first. This seemed to help to a certain degree but they still do that funny little walk where their hind legs seem to creep out to the side and move faster than the front. The male seems to have more of an issue with his hair cut than the female shih-tzu, he actually seems to be pouting for a few days. I dont know if it is because that area is now more exposed or what but it stops after a couple days. I would give it time, Im sure he will get used to his new do.


I appreciate your reply. I took my pup to the vet today and she expressed his anal glands cause that's what I thought it could've been but it wasn't. The vet suggested that his skin is probably just irritated from the shave and proceeded to try to sell me some ointment with a cone of shame, no thanks. His behind looks just normal with no razor burn or anything. It's not even shaved down a lot. He's still wimpering a little but when he gets excited he can run up the stairs and be mr. bark again. I don't know what do do at this point except wait a few more days and see if he gets better =(


----------



## ilu21

Here's the latest trend. MY dog will walk and suddenly, his tail will be stuck to one side and he's forced to sit down and nibble on it. When he sits, he won't want to move. This is so frustrating =(


----------



## canagua

It has irritated him I would think. Not getting to you but what do you do when he reacts the way that he does? If you are reacting and showing that you are worried then he can quite likely play on it, Pomeranian's are clever little dogs and can act on their owners emotions


----------



## ilu21

canagua said:


> It has irritated him I would think. Not getting to you but what do you do when he reacts the way that he does? If you are reacting and showing that you are worried then he can quite likely play on it, Pomeranian's are clever little dogs and can act on their owners emotions


I think you might be right, I do baby him a little bit if he shows signs of discomfort. As Graco22 said above, to encourage normal play activities, which is what I'll do. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Sarayu14

Did she use a very sort blade? Is the tail shaved right to the skin? If so, I would think that it may have caused what is called clipper burn, this happens when you use a short blade on a sensitive area. She could have also accidentally touched the rectum with the clippers causing irritation. Wahl makes a spray that you can use called Hot Spot and Itch Relief, or you could use another spray called Shave Relief. This is the Shave Relief http://www.groomerschoice.com/PPP-Procare-Shave-Relief/productinfo/PP850/. This is the Wahl product (this is a wholesaler from Canada) www.renspets.com/hot-spot-anti-itch-spray.html


----------



## ilu21

Sarayu14 said:


> Did she use a very sort blade? Is the tail shaved right to the skin? If so, I would think that it may have caused what is called clipper burn, this happens when you use a short blade on a sensitive area. She could have also accidentally touched the rectum with the clippers causing irritation. Wahl makes a spray that you can use called Hot Spot and Itch Relief, or you could use another spray called Shave Relief. This is the Shave Relief http://www.groomerschoice.com/PPP-Procare-Shave-Relief/productinfo/PP850/. This is the Wahl product (this is a wholesaler from Canada) www.renspets.com/hot-spot-anti-itch-spray.html


I think you're right..he was licking his tail nonstop last night thru this morning and it became raw. It itched more and more until I couldn't stand it anymore and took him to Petsmart to get a cone of shame and hydrocortisone. It was so sensitive when I rubbed the cream on that he would squirm out of my kung fu grip. The lil dude is so strong, it amazes me.

Anyways I just got home and it's scabbed really bad now. But here's a shot of it raw. It's a bit bright but it's pink in the middle. I'll take another tomorrow when he's awake.










I'm debating if I should take him to the vet again or is putting this ointment on enough for a few days and let it heal?


----------



## ilu21

I managed to snap a picture before bed.

Here's what it looks like now










poor guy came out of my parents room seeking help. I noticed he had thrown up in his cone so I took it off to wash him and the cone. I tried putting the ointment on but he wouldn't let me near his tail so I'm leaving him be for the night. Still debating if I should take him to the vet or the hydrocortisone will fix this over the week..what do you guys think? Thank you all for posting by the way, I greatly appreciate all of your input.


----------



## minnesnowta

Yikes! I would definetly take him in to the vet, that looks like razor burn that has gotten infected. Im sure they will give you some ointment and the dredded cone of shame but you need to get that healed up before it gets any worse! I hope it gets cleared up soon. Poor boy 

Its reminds me of what a cat's tail looks like with ringworm. Can dogs get ringworm like that?


----------



## Sarayu14

I would say that it is now beyond either of the sprays that I had listed. I think the vet may be your best choice now, they can probably give you something a bit stronger than the cream that you are using.


----------



## ilu21

Sarayu14 said:


> I would say that it is now beyond either of the sprays that I had listed. I think the vet may be your best choice now, they can probably give you something a bit stronger than the cream that you are using.


Took him to the vet but there was no opening so I made an appt for Thursday in the morning. Poor lil guy is just going crazy. I gave him some Metacam from a previous trip to the vet and he's somewhat calm in my closet right now.


----------



## Sarayu14

Poor little man, I hope that the vet can help. Keep us informed.


----------



## ilu21

Sarayu14 said:


> Poor little man, I hope that the vet can help. Keep us informed.


Will do, thanks for your input!


----------



## wishiwas

Honestly, it will probably heal up just fine as long as you keep the cone on until it has a chance to. You can use neosporin if you think there might be infection, since he won't be able to lick it off while wearing the cone.


----------



## Graco22

Yes, it will heal up just fine, IF you keep him from licking and chewing on it. It will not heal up if he is messing with it, and it just takes 2 minutes of them licking/chewing on it to mess it all up again. The vet can give you some antibiotic cream, maybe something with Lidocaine in it to take away some of the burning/itching..the big thing is going to be making him leave it alone.


----------



## valuta8

That looks like an infection to me, and like minnesnowta said (very punny minnesnowta!) take him to the vet for proper treatment.


----------

